# We beat the heat & humidty Sunday 6-17-18



## alleyyooper (Jun 19, 2018)

The days hight temp was 93F, the heat index felt like 103. 
But we had climbed in the Buick which has AC and drove 1 hour 15 minutes, if we had not stopped for gas to Lake Side A & W for their car show. It is about 1500 feet from the shore line of Lake Huron in the village of Lexington Mi. 

When we got there I saw a parking spot beside a fellow we know from a car show last summer.
Since he goes to the Wednesday afternoon crusies there I figured he knew the prime parking spots, So I parked beside him.
Turned out we had shade all day long along with the breeze off Lake Huron it was comfortable.

Dave gave us a warm welcome as we had not seen each other since last Sept. Gave the Buick the wolf whistle too.







Daves 1966 Nova SS.







Nice Ford street rod.







Don't normally take pictures of Mustangs, Camaros, Vette's, Chevells Or what is refured to at many car shows belly button cars.







Some thing you do not see at most car shows a 1931 Plymouth coupe.







1977 Lincoln Mark V I had wanted a Mark III but the dealer wantewd to rob me for the WAY over priced car.








Nicely restored to stock Plymouth gold duster.








Pearl white Ford street rod. White may be OK but this much, not so much.









 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 19, 2018)

A stock restored Dodge Dart.






Husband & wife team redid this Chevy pick up.












Pontiac Lemans rag top that avoided the GTO switch over.







1960 AMC Rambler has me confused. Hemi powered? It had a six cylinder flat head engine in it.











64 Ford rag top.







62 Chevy Impala.








A Rat Rod the only one at this show. Old brass fire extinguisher was the raditor over flow catcher.












 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 19, 2018)

Nice restored Chevy.







Chevy rag top.








1934 Chevy street rod. I really liked the color of this one. The bearded fellow was a soft spoken man. His friend answered most of my questions.







Plymouth road runner, Belonged to the friend of the 34 chevy owner.







I wanted to talk to the owner of this truck but about all day long, well every time I walked down there he had a crowd all ready.







A T tub. Bet is a fun ride on a nice day.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 19, 2018)

Chevy Monte Carlo.











Chevy rag top.







Ford Falcon. Seems people at this show were of the one color for every thing mind set.







Rare Dodge Pick Up, Only 30 knowen to be left in the USA & Canada where this one is from.











Nice Ford F1.







Very Nice Dodge Challanger.








 Al


----------

